

Mint adds support for tracking bitcoin wallets - ForHackernews
http://venturebeat.com/2014/01/29/mint-integrates-with-coinbase-so-you-can-track-bitcoin-with-the-rest-of-your-finances/

======
batoure
The fact that media buzz and now apparently financial management aids treat
bitcoin like a niche investment is definitely in the realm of Not good things
for the emerging currency. Treat it like a foreign bank account if you want
and show a dollar equivalent to measure net worth... but don't treat it like
an investment all that can do is help bring its ultimate value back down near
zero.

